# Place to ride



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

My group has been looking for an atv park to go ride over our spring break. Where are some coolplaces to ride where you don't have to wear helmets and kids 13 14 can ride big fourwheelers? Also we are located in Tennessee, we are going to travel and we've looked at places in our state, south MS, and TX. What are yall suggestions?


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

River Run ATV Park 
Jacksonville,Tx. 

This is the most diverse park you will ever ride. Truly a mud park, but if that's not your thing then ride the other side and stay dry and out of the mud. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Remington721 (Dec 24, 2011)

why wouldn't you want to wear helmets?


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

The rules are different in states you visit. Here in Texas its not required, however encouraged. Personally I WILL NOT wear one, just my preference. To each his own. My kids, do not have a choice. Call it what ya want, its crazy to me to wear one going 10 mph TOPS. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

their are plenty of atv parks in the northeast tx area like from dallas to texarkana to shreveport. in that triangel prob like 15 atv parks that are very good and friendly, sign a waiver and go ride with no restrictions. almost all of them are mud parks and a few allow trucks, their is an atv park list for every state in here somewere. im sure someone can direct u to it. u should for sure come to mud nats this month, march 28-1 of april.


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Well we are headed to River Run atv park!:rockn: This Saturday-Wednesday. Personally i don't want to wer helmets but i will if i have to. Some people in my group WILL NOT wear helmets. I would love to go to mud nats but my group wont allow it so their goes that idea..


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

What do you mean group won't allow it that's crazy


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Their are some kids (like me) and some of the wives won't let their husbands go or the kids. There's one guy that rides with us and this is gonna be his third year in a row and he told them in wouldn't be very appropriate. If he wouldn't of said that then we would be their this year!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would never take my wife or kids to a ride like Nats. Or many of the other organized ones for that matter. lol I dont even want to go myself anymore, to Nats anyway.


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

I do want to try it out, but it will be awhile till that happens.


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

Agreed its not for the wife n kids but it is a lot of fun this will be my sixth year we always have a blast


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

You couldn't pat my way in, buy my beer and gas all weekend for me to go back to Mud Nats. To me, its the worst event that any park has ever hosted. Not the event itself, its all the drunks, fights, ***** clown people that I have witnessed the 5 years I went. I'll NEVER return!!! 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Crawfishie!! said:


> You couldn't pat my way in, buy my beer and gas all weekend for me to go back to Mud Nats. To me, its the worst event that any park has ever hosted. Not the event itself, its all the drunks, fights, ***** clown people that I have witnessed the 5 years I went. I'll NEVER return!!!
> 
> Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


Exactly... HL does an excellent job putting on the ride, it's just the 15000 drunk idiots that I can't stand to be around.


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Exactly... HL does an excellent job putting on the ride, it's just the 15000 drunk idiots that I can't stand to be around.


That's exactly what the adults in our group say!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bruteman19 said:


> That's exactly what the adults in our group say!


dang...  I'm an adult  haha...


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

^hahaha


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Boggs and Boulders in Brooklyn, AL seems like a good place to go riding. I haven't been yet, but plan on sometime around this summer.

Also, Durham Town Plantation in Georgia. Great place to ride. Plenty of trails and mud.

Check out there websites:
http://www.boggsandboulders.com/
http://www.durhamtown.com/


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

We were going to go to boggs and boulders but you can't ride a passenger on an atv that not designed for two people. And none of us have one that's designed for two people.


----------

